# Single Speed Conversion



## arkon11 (Jul 26, 2009)

I recently picked up a specialized p.1 in great condition for like 25$ (frame only), and I figured i'd try out some dirt jumps/pump track stuff, and I was wondering if you guys have any recommendations on converting a geared wheelset to single speed.

I found this cheap Sette conversion kit, and I was wondering if you any of you think this is a good way to go, or if there's a better way.

Oh, and the frame has horizontal dropouts, so I shouldn't need a chain tensioner right?

http://www.pricepoint.com/detail.htm?stylePkey=16777&style_id=065 SETSC7


----------



## sittingduck (Apr 26, 2005)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=286076


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=60631

^^^I'd go with this singlespeed kit instead. You get a better quality cog, choice of color, and choice of cog size which is a HUGE bonus when building a custom bike. Plus there are more spacers so you can fine-tune your chain line better, and overall the kit is just a higher quality. I've run into issues with spacer kits like the Sette one because since there is only 2 spacers, if that doesn't line the chain up then you have to start changing other things and that's not fun.


----------



## Hoka Hey (Nov 10, 2010)

Scroll down and check out my "Which Wheels?" thread. gbosbiker gave good advice that I followed and it worked out well.


----------



## gbosbiker (Mar 10, 2009)

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=675751 heres the link for you.


----------



## mtbmxstreet (May 12, 2011)

why not using single speed hub?


----------



## p nut (Apr 19, 2007)

mtbmxstreet said:


> why not using single speed hub?


Because that means he either already has a geared wheelset or can get it cheaper/easier than a SS-specific ones.

I would suggest against using those cheap stamped cogs. They can gouge your hub. Get something like Surly, at least.

For spacers, I just cut up some PVC pipe (must use a table saw to get a perfectly straight cut. Been riding that way on all my SS for 3 eyars with no problems. 1.5" PVC, IIRC.


----------

